# Status of the Layout Design SIG



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Has the Layout Design Special Interest Group folded? It hasn't put out its quarterly Journal for over sixteen months now, and multiple e-mails (via its internal e-mail system) to each of its officers over the past five months have gone unanswered. 

Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Why not hop onto the NMRA website and ask them?


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mystery solved. The new Journal editor replied on another forum that the SIG is still breathing and that the next Journal is now at the printer's.


----------

